# Problema de sonido en Sony Genezi MHC-GNX60



## matyuivc (Jul 10, 2014)

Hola a todos...tengo un Sony Genezi MHC-GNX60 (integrado STK 412-150) y hace poco se me rompieron las fichas hembra del equipo para conectar los parlantes las quite *por*q*ue* no podia conectar los parlantes...le puse unos cables soldados a la placa para conectar los parlantes cuando conecto los parlantes me di con que no se escuchaba nada...si alguien puede ayudarme le agradeceria...desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 10, 2014)

matyuivc dijo:


> Hola a todos...tengo un Sony Genezi MHC-GNX60 (integrado STK 412-150) y hace poco se me rompieron las fichas hembra del equipo para conectar los parlantes las quite xq no podia conectar los parlantes...le puse unos cables soldados a la placa para conectar los parlantes cuando conecto los parlantes me di con que no se escuchaba nada...si alguien puede ayudarme le agradeceria...desde ya muchas gracias





@matyuivc subí unas foticos de la placa así te podemos orientar un poquitín mas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2014)

matyuivc dijo:


> Hola a todos...tengo un Sony Genezi MHC-GNX60 (integrado STK 412-150) y hace poco se me rompieron las fichas hembra del equipo para conectar los parlantes las quite xq no podia conectar los parlantes...le puse unos cables soldados a la placa para conectar los parlantes cuando conecto los parlantes me di con que no se escuchaba nada...si alguien puede ayudarme le agradeceria...desde ya muchas gracias


Puede ser cualquiera de esto como para empezar:
1- Pusiste mal los cables.
2- Pusiste bien los cables pero te mandaste un corto y quemaste el chip de potencia 
3- Estan muertos los parlantes (rompiste las fichas!! )
o cualquier otra cosa, pero para saber bien hay que recurrir a este aparato:







y por desgracia, hoy no funciona...


----------



## matyuivc (Jul 10, 2014)

Descarto la posibilidad de que el problema sean los parlantes *por*q*ue* los probe con otro amplificador y funcionaban...puede que sea alguna de las otras 2...
Aca estan las fotos espero que les sirvan...si necesitan alguna foto desde algun otro angulo o para ver algun detalle mas de cerca avisenme...gracias
En la ultima foto es donde estan los cables que le puse pero uno se salio quedaron 3...
Alguien sabe como probar un STK 412-150 para saber si esta dañado...???


----------



## Yetrox (Jul 11, 2014)

matyuivc dijo:


> Descarto la posibilidad de que el problema sean los parlantes *por*q*ue* los probe con otro amplificador y funcionaban...puede que sea alguna de las otras 2...
> Aca estan las fotos espero que les sirvan...si necesitan alguna foto desde algun otro angulo o para ver algun detalle mas de cerca avisenme...gracias
> En la ultima foto es donde estan los cables que le puse pero uno se salio quedaron 3...
> Alguien sabe como probar un STK 412-150 para saber si esta dañado...???





@matyuivc Aquí te dejo la imagen de como debes conectar tus parlantes, por lo que veo los conectaste mal, ojala no te hayas cargado el STK o algún componente, un gran consejo que te doy siempre que vayas a realizar alguna reparación de estos equipos de sonido o minicomponentes, debes tener el Manual de Servicio a la mano, de lo contrario puedes conectar algo mal y así  tengas conocimientos te cargas el STK o algún componente de poca corriente o voltaje en un espabilar


Manual de Servicio Zona de descarga Yetrox.... AQUI DESCARGAR AQUI


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 11, 2014)

matyuic  muestra en pantalla algún error ? si es asi hacele un reset,  descarga el manual de servicio verifica que las tensiones concuerden en el STK ...fijate las R de bajo valor ( actúan de fusibles ) para comprobar el IC podes medir las patas q corresponden a la salida deben medir como si fueran dos diodos en serie , acordate de descargar los capacitores de fuente , el tester en escala de Ω pone las puntas donde entra tensión.
PD: por auriculares se escucha ??


----------



## matyuivc (Jul 11, 2014)

Listo ya lo solucione muchas gracias...estaban mal conectados los cables de salida a los parlantes aproveche y le coloque unas RCA para evitar conectar mal los cables...muchas gracias a todos los que colaboraron para ayudarme


----------

